# ID please



## Armo6 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I've attached a pic of this little fella I found this morning. It's a bad quality photo and I know that makes it hard to be exact an I'm sorry but I thought I would give it a go anyway. I found him getting warm by the boilers at the suger mill I work at in Mossman North Queensland. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 28, 2013)

looks like a very nice brown tree snake to me


----------



## Firepac (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep, Brown Tree Snake, Boiga Irregularis. Distinctive head and nice banding. Rear grooved fangs and mildly venomous but not usually considered dangerous to people.


----------



## Armo6 (Jun 28, 2013)

It also had a very bad temper haha. Just wondering while we are on this topic, from what I've sort of gathered from the Internet, do they also refer to these guys as night tigers? Are they the same snake or completely different? I always thought that the night tiger was more of a distinctive white with red bands? Can anyone verify for me?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 28, 2013)

There are two recognised forms. The Northern form or “Night Tiger” is cream with rich red bands. The Eastern form is more variable. The belly ranges from dull pink to orange. The base body colour can be pale to rich reddish brown with darker narrow irregular bands or patches and streaks. The division is supposed to be middle of Cape York. 

While I cannot see the ventral colour, the base colour and lack of sharpness and contrast in many of the bands, defines yours as an Eastern form. A rather nice specimen at that. And yes, they are quick to get ’cranky”. Get within that deceptively long strike range and they will not hesitate to have a go at you – and usually more than one. I have once been on the receiving end (not my fault either) with less symptoms than a bite from a yellow-faced whip (that one was my fault). They are still a beautiful snake.


A few more characteristics if you are interested... 
An adept climber (highly arboreal), long and narrow body, arrow-shaped head, large, protruding eyes (with vertically elliptical pupils), body triangular in cross-section with thin, laterally compressed neck. It commonly throws the front end of the body into a series of highly accentuated s-curves (almost figure 8) – when climbing, hunting or disturbed.

Blue


----------



## Armo6 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks blue, it all actually makes seance to me now. It was an awsome snake to find while at work. Defiantly made my morning. Thanks for the information


----------

